# 1938 Fleet Wing



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Sep 14, 2011)

This is my first post to the CABE,I'm 15 and you can call me Sam, here's a picture of my favorite bike, any info on it would be great I've tried google and there's nothing on Fleet Wings it's all original except the tires.
Before and After


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 14, 2011)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> This is my first post to the CABE,I'm 15 and you can call me Sam, here's a picture of my favorite bike, any info on it would be great I've tried google and there's nothing on Fleet Wings it's all original except the tires.
> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 26870 View attachment 26871




I thought i was the youngest here i'm 18   and nice bike
welcome to cabe, sorry i don't have any info


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 14, 2011)

How did you find out the year and who is the manufacturer of this bike?


----------



## jpromo (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like the bicycle was made by the Cleveland Welding Company. If you post the serial number underneath the crank, there's a fellow here who will probably have a lot of info for you. He's working on collecting CWC serials to put a database together as well.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes the serial is: B70261
Here's a couple other pics:


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your bike was produced by Cleveland Welding. It is generally identical to bicycles they made and badged as Roadmasters. Fleetwing was an alternate distributor badge used on CWC bikes for several years. The Fleetwing name itself can be found on bicycles produced by several different companies. 

Cleveland Welding used the same serial numbers more than once so based on that your bike could have been manufactured on a variety of dates. Your bike is actually a postwar Cleveland Welding bike, which can be determined by the frame style and several frame details. Based on those details the frame was made between 1947 and 1949. The serial number suggests to me late 47 or early 48. Another feature that defines the bike is the use of two sets of rear fender stays. Two sets of stays were used when the bike was an unequipped model without a rear rack, which also suggests it also did not come with a tank.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> I thought i was the youngest here i'm 18   and nice bike
> welcome to cabe, sorry i don't have any info




So when we're speaking with you via PM and you say you have to "check with your son about the matter".... Who's on the other end, really?


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 15, 2011)

*Busted*



Talewinds said:


> So when we're speaking with you via PM and you say you have to "check with your son about the matter".... Who's on the other end, really?




Ha!  "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!" Was wondering if and when someone would notice...

Actually I do most of the PMing, and posting- I'm Nick's mom, Darcie. Hello! 
Nick is the teenager who has developed a serious obsession, err, passion, for old bikes. He keeps me hopping.

And, he's busy scanning CL ads in EVERY state, 24/7. Really.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 15, 2011)

thats totally awesome, This is a healthy trouble free hobby. Although the obsession you talk about is the bug we have all been bitten by. We have a few other  teenagers that collect also, so he has peers. I have met many of people on this forum and they are top notch and we strive to keep this place as clean and 
family friendly as possible.


----------

